# Best Wifi/bluetooth smart switch?



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I believe Philips Hue makes one now. HO’s are buying anything google and Philips has a decent line they push. But with google assistant on the IPhone people have been having issues with lack of support. 
Google dropped support for many third party apps and the work around seems to change every week or so. 
I have read that Philips or Leviton has a comparable wall switch for smart lights. But I’m not sure. It was on a FB google and Philips group that I saw it.

I gave up on most google crap. It’s still in the toy stage. But HO’s are charging down that automation road and it’s covered in potholes.

I have had good luck using the Philips Hue bridge at home. But that’s just me.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

If I follow, the Decora app controls the Leviton smart devices directly with no hub, and it's no longer working well with iPhone. It looks like you can use Homekit without a hub, but you still have to have the Decora app, so that might not solve the problem. I think if you install a smart bridge, and configure the Decora devices to work with the bridge, then the control the bridge through the iOS app for that bridge, you can work around the Decora app limitations.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Same here, I'd like some recommendations on smart switches also. I have someone that wants me to install some for them but I've been dragging my feet because I can't seem to figure out what exactly should work. They currently use the Samsung Smarthings app on an iPhone so I was going to buy the Leviton switches with the Z-Wave technology, seems to be the only product that mentions Smartthings app on the packaging. Now I'm second guessing that since it sounds like they've failed other people.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

yankeejoe1141 said:


> Same here, I'd like some recommendations on smart switches also. I have someone that wants me to install some for them but I've been dragging my feet because I can't seem to figure out what exactly should work. They currently use the Samsung Smarthings app on an iPhone so I was going to buy the Leviton switches with the Z-Wave technology, seems to be the only product that mentions Smartthings app on the packaging. Now I'm second guessing that since it sounds like they've failed other people.


I think Caseta is a solid product even without the bridge / hub so I'd prefer to stick with them. You install the Lutron bridge and that talks to Smartthings. IMO that is a better design. 






Smart Switch for SmartThings | Caseta Wireless by Lutron


Caseta Wireless lighting control works with Samsung SmartThings to add a array of sensors, monitors, and controls to your home!




www.casetawireless.com


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

GE sells them for a fairly reasonable price and if you get the zwave plus series they are good. Make sure you are getting the plus ones though.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

Back in the days of X-10 the hardware quality was so so and communication was always hit or miss. In 40 years it hasn’t changed one bit. That’s the good.

First there is the marketing problem. Nobody wants to pay what it really costs for the dimmer modules and the manufacturers don’t have the capability in house and don’t want on going developer costs. So they cheap out on the hardware and don’t continue to maintain the product over time so it dies at the hands of the marketing and accounting departments. That’s the bad.

Plus there are fundamental issues with power electronics. Solder joints last 12-15 years MAX if the product is produced in a quality operation (not mainland China). The power electronics is technologically obsoleted every 10 years. And electrolytic (cheap) caps used in power supplies and filters dry out and fail in 8-12 years tops. So it’s a ticking time bomb. By the time every dimmer in the house simultaneously starts to fail you have to essentially replace everything and start over. This kills everything from VFDs to control systems. This is the truly ugly.

So if you are expecting a smart gadget to just work reliably for the next ten years, better buy whatever the latest and greatest most bleeding edge is and hope it’s not a pig in a poke so you get the full ten years. If you wait until it’s proven, it will be obsolete on average in five years. No parts, no service, no software updates.

Best thing to do is NOT buy this stuff and use traditional dinners and 3/4 way switches.

Or put it in and set your phone to block their number and never talk to that customer again in 365 days. I don’t care if it’s GE, Philips, Charlie Yangs el cheapo web site, all the same. Messing with any of it is playing with fire.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I like having a hub as at least you can still use it during an internet outage.


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

Sigh... I get requests here and there and it sends like every month or so when i look into it again for a different client, it's all changed again. I'm with Paulengr- traditional dinners and 3/4 something something. These apps seem to be like LEDs- by the next commercial holiday, the last ones are obsolete, unfortunately.


----------



## WannabeTesla (Feb 24, 2020)

Sends = seems...


----------



## Dark Knight (Jan 6, 2016)

I have a bunch of the Caseta stuff in my house and I’ve also sold a bunch. I have zero issues with any of it, with or without the hub. IMO, hands down the best smart switch on the market.


----------



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I have the leviton switches in my home, they suck. They loose connection and I have to re-program them. The app takes too long to open and adjust. I think I'm going to try out a standard Caseta switch with a Pico remote. I like the idea of having the remote next to me on the couch and not having to open an app.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

I like single pole switches and three way switches cause I ain't too lazy to get up and walk fifteen feet over to the stinking wall switch to turn the lights on or off. I however am addicted to the remotes for my Mitsubishi split system indoor fan coil units.


----------



## yankeejoe1141 (Jul 26, 2013)

Sounds like the general consensus is Caseta is the way to go, thanks!


----------



## MrGus480 (May 25, 2018)

splatz said:


> If I follow, the Decora app controls the Leviton smart devices directly with no hub, and it's no longer working well with iPhone. It looks like you can use Homekit without a hub, but you still have to have the Decora app, so that might not solve the problem. I think if you install a smart bridge, and configure the Decora devices to work with the bridge, then the control the bridge through the iOS app for that bridge, you can work around the Decora app limitations.



Correct, the new iPhones don't communicate with the "My Leviton" app, there is a hub available but customer doesn't want to spend the money as the only "smart" device he's currently using is for outside lights.


----------



## Basttrax (Nov 15, 2013)

The good part of the Caseta products in the support. I generally don't have problems, but if you do they have a decent support line. They have even sent me different products and work arounds on occasion.


----------

